# wart destruction retreatment



## smaher82 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi

I have a pt who came in for the month of august every 7 days for a wart destruction. I read a link on here to bill as 17110-76. Its denying as modifier incorrect. It sounds like the correct modifier to me. Just curious as to how other people are billing this?


----------



## annchan97 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Ann C.*

Did you check your global days for this procedure?


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Sep 18, 2012)

There is a 10 day global period for 17110.  If it is a separate wart/procedure, you would use a 79 modifier showing it is separate but within the global period for the previous wart.  If it is the same wart, same procedure, same day or within the global period then it is a 76.  

It doesn't sound like the modifier is incorrect.  I'm still newer at this though.  I'm spending all of my time studying and studying this message board for my exam!


----------



## Texascoder64 (Sep 21, 2012)

since the destruction was done within the 10 day p/o global period, then if the site is completly different use 79 mod.  If the destruction is retreatment of the same site then 58 modifier if it was planned to retreat same site in 7 days.  Or if not planned then use 78 mod. if same lesions


----------

